# [Risolto] Problema con Firefox...

## LastHope

Maledetto me  :Smile: ...

Prima di partire, mi dico: aggiorno il computer e cosi' son corretto!

Cosi' lancio emerge --sync ...e ottengo:

```

** Skipping packages. Run 'fixpackages' or set it in FEATURES to fix the

    tbz2's in the packages directory. Note: This can take a very long time.

```

Lo lancio, poi provo ad emergere firefox...ma...

```

root@dani_lap dani # fixpackages

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2002

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

..............................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2004

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

.........................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2004

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

................................................................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2004

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

..................................................................................................................................................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2004

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2005

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2005

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

...........................................................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2005

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

...............................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2005

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

.......................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2006

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

...........................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2006

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

.....................................

*

Done.

root@dani_lap dani # emerge www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-1.5.0.5 to /

>>> Downloading http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/firefox-it-1.5.0.5.xpi

--19:02:44--  http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/firefox-it-1.5.0.5.xpi

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/firefox-it-1.5.0.5.xpi'

Resolving www.die.unipd.it... 147.162.218.5

Connecting to www.die.unipd.it|147.162.218.5|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 756 [application/x-xpinstall]

100%[=================================================================================================>] 756           --.--K/s             

19:02:44 (51.50 MB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/firefox-it-1.5.0.5.xpi' saved [756/756]

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading http://cudlug.cudenver.edu/gentoo/distfiles/firefox-it-1.5.0.5.xpi

--19:02:44--  http://cudlug.cudenver.edu/gentoo/distfiles/firefox-it-1.5.0.5.xpi

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/firefox-it-1.5.0.5.xpi'

Resolving cudlug.cudenver.edu... 132.194.22.137

Connecting to cudlug.cudenver.edu|132.194.22.137|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 416 Requested Range Not Satisfiable

    The file is already fully retrieved; nothing to do.

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading ftp://gentoo.mirrored.ca/distfiles/firefox-it-1.5.0.5.xpi

--19:02:45--  ftp://gentoo.mirrored.ca/distfiles/firefox-it-1.5.0.5.xpi

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/firefox-it-1.5.0.5.xpi'

Resolving gentoo.mirrored.ca... 142.77.49.225

Connecting to gentoo.mirrored.ca|142.77.49.225|:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... 

Login incorrect.

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/firefox-it-1.5.0.5.xpi

--19:02:46--  ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/firefox-it-1.5.0.5.xpi

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/firefox-it-1.5.0.5.xpi'

Resolving ftp.tu-clausthal.de... 139.174.2.36

Connecting to ftp.tu-clausthal.de|139.174.2.36|:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles ... done.

==> SIZE firefox-it-1.5.0.5.xpi ... done.

==> PASV ... done.    ==> REST 756 ... done.    

==> RETR firefox-it-1.5.0.5.xpi ... 

No such file `firefox-it-1.5.0.5.xpi'.

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading http://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo/distfiles/firefox-it-1.5.0.5.xpi

--19:02:47--  http://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo/distfiles/firefox-it-1.5.0.5.xpi

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/firefox-it-1.5.0.5.xpi'

Resolving mirrors.tds.net... 216.165.129.134

Connecting to mirrors.tds.net|216.165.129.134|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 206 Partial Content

Length: 156,720 (153K), 155,964 (152K) remaining [application/x-xpinstall]

100%[=================================================================================================>] 156,720       95.90K/s             

19:02:49 (95.70 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/firefox-it-1.5.0.5.xpi' saved [156720/156720]

>>> Downloading http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/firefox-1.5.0.5.tar.gz

--19:02:49--  http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/firefox-1.5.0.5.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/firefox-1.5.0.5.tar.gz'

Resolving www.die.unipd.it... 147.162.218.5

Connecting to www.die.unipd.it|147.162.218.5|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 8,468,627 (8.1M) [application/x-gzip]

100%[=================================================================================================>] 8,468,627    210.89K/s    ETA 00:00

19:03:29 (211.48 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/firefox-1.5.0.5.tar.gz' saved [8468627/8468627]

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking firefox-1.5.0.5.tar.gz ;-)

>>> checking firefox-it-1.5.0.5.xpi

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/distfiles/firefox-it-1.5.0.5.xpi

!!! Reason: Failed on MD5 verification

!!! Got: e77c7ccd3adb9457ed7c587253bc7f38

!!! Expected: 9795e09f0c00729816ba9d07cc027e26

```

Spero non dipenda da fix-packages, ma dal fatto che ha provato a cercarlo in piu' posti... :Sad:  Ho provato anche a cancellare i distfiles e ripartire...nada...

Idee?

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

Edit: risolto...dopo aver per tre volte cancellato i files in /usr/portage/distfiles  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

non c'entra fixpackages. è un normalissimo problema di digest non valido.

avresti risolto non cancellando i files in distfiles, ma la porzione dell'albero di protage che dava l'errore

consiglio della settimana: fixpackages è una cosa molto utile. io consiglio sempre di inserirlo tra le FEATURES

----------

## rb34

Firefox 2.0 rc2 è masked, ok, ma volendo provarlo ottengo

```

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                [ ok ]

 * checking firefox-2.0rc2-source.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking mozilla-firefox-2.0_rc1-patches-1.4.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                       [ !! ]

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /portage/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-2.0_rc1-patches-1.4.tar.bz2

!!! Reason: Failed on MD5 verification

!!! Got: 9a6cb26c4f2a7a114383ba2a9be44b5f

!!! Expected: 0c8e9498015794542d98fe36552bc918

```

Addirittura l'md5 non combacia??

----------

## .:chrome:.

problemi vecchi come il mondo, triti e ritriti

CERCARE NEL FORUM PRIMA DI POSTARE

----------

## crisandbea

prova ad eliminare da  

/usr/portage/distfiles/firefox-******.xpi  ,solo con estensione .xpi riguardanti firefox.

di solito c'è nè uno solo.  

ciao

----------

## Luca89

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> prova ad eliminare da  
> 
> /usr/portage/distfiles/firefox-******.xpi  ,solo con estensione .xpi riguardanti firefox.
> 
> di solito c'ï¿½ nï¿½ uno solo.  
> ...

 

L'errore di digest glielo da con il file "mozilla-firefox-2.0_rc1-patches-1.4.tar.bz2" non con l'xpi. Quindi al limite potrebbe provare ad eliminare quel file dalla distfiles e riscaricarlo.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   prova ad eliminare da  
> 
> /usr/portage/distfiles/firefox-******.xpi  ,solo con estensione .xpi riguardanti firefox.
> 
> di solito c'ï¿½ nï¿½ uno solo.  
> ...

 

giusto scusami ,   elimina il file che ti ha indicato Luca89.

[/code]

ciao

----------

## rb34

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> problemi vecchi come il mondo, triti e ritriti
> 
> CERCARE NEL FORUM PRIMA DI POSTARE

 

Scusa e scusate, ma io ho cercato prima di postare.

Il problema è che certe volte è necessario anche sapere cosa cercare.

Nel mio caso ho cercato "firefox 2.0 rc2" e visto che non trovavo nulla "firefox 2.0". Cosa avrei dovuto cercare??

----------

## rb34

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'errore di digest glielo da con il file "mozilla-firefox-2.0_rc1-patches-1.4.tar.bz2" non con l'xpi. Quindi al limite potrebbe provare ad eliminare quel file dalla distfiles e riscaricarlo.

 

Ho provato a cancellare il file su cui c'è errore md5 ma non è cambiato nulla. Vabbe' è capace che lo rifaccio domani e funziona

----------

## Luca89

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> Nel mio caso ho cercato "firefox 2.0 rc2" e visto che non trovavo nulla "firefox 2.0". Cosa avrei dovuto cercare??

 

Io avrei provato qualcosa come "digest verification failed" o "digest failed".

----------

## rb34

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *rb34 wrote:*   Nel mio caso ho cercato "firefox 2.0 rc2" e visto che non trovavo nulla "firefox 2.0". Cosa avrei dovuto cercare?? 
> 
> Io avrei provato qualcosa come "digest verification failed" o "digest failed".

 

Sì ma il fatto è che io ho visto che quel file era stato scaricato, quindi non è il problema di sapere cosa significa quell'errore, ma è un errore specifico legato a questo pacchetto.

----------

## Luca89

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> [Sï¿½ ma il fatto ï¿½ che io ho visto che quel file era stato scaricato, quindi non ï¿½ il problema di sapere cosa significa quell'errore, ma ï¿½ un errore specifico legato a questo pacchetto.

 

Invece ti serviva proprio sapere cosa significa questo errore, infatti questo tipo di errore viene restituito da emerge quando vi Ã¨ un problema di md5 con gli ebuild oppure con i vari altri file necessari per compilare un pacchetto. Questo errore quindi viene restituito o quando il sorgente che hai scaricato Ã¨ corrotto, oppure quando gli sviluppatori hanno dimenticato di fare il digest e questo vale per tutti i pacchetti non solo per firefox.

----------

## rb34

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Invece ti serviva proprio sapere cosa significa questo errore, infatti questo tipo di errore viene restituito da emerge quando vi Ã¨ un problema di md5 con gli ebuild oppure con i vari altri file necessari per compilare un pacchetto. Questo errore quindi viene restituito o quando il sorgente che hai scaricato Ã¨ corrotto, oppure quando gli sviluppatori hanno dimenticato di fare il digest e questo vale per tutti i pacchetti non solo per firefox.

 

Sì ma vedi... io cos'è un hash lo so, il fatto è che voglio installare firefox 2.0 e non so come fare. Pensavo che qualcuno mi dicesse qualcosa tipo..."prendi il digest lì" "modificalo lì", non so... adesso come adesso sto come prima, magari è il mirror fuori sync chi lo sa.

----------

## Luca89

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> Sï¿½ ma vedi... io cos'ï¿½ un hash lo so, il fatto ï¿½ che voglio installare firefox 2.0 e non so come fare. Pensavo che qualcuno mi dicesse qualcosa tipo..."prendi il digest lï¿½" "modificalo lï¿½", non so... adesso come adesso sto come prima, magari ï¿½ il mirror fuori sync chi lo sa.

 

Hai provato a cancellare quel file e farlo riscaricare? e a rifare il sync?

----------

## rb34

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *rb34 wrote:*   Sï¿½ ma vedi... io cos'ï¿½ un hash lo so, il fatto ï¿½ che voglio installare firefox 2.0 e non so come fare. Pensavo che qualcuno mi dicesse qualcosa tipo..."prendi il digest lï¿½" "modificalo lï¿½", non so... adesso come adesso sto come prima, magari ï¿½ il mirror fuori sync chi lo sa. 
> 
> Hai provato a cancellare quel file e farlo riscaricare? e a rifare il sync?

 

Sì, ho cancellato il file incriminato e rifatto emerge, stessa cosa.

Il sync non l'ho rifatto, l'avevo fatto dieci minuti prima e non vorrei essere bannato

----------

## Luca89

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> Il sync non l'ho rifatto, l'avevo fatto dieci minuti prima e non vorrei essere bannato

 

Esatto, prova domani.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> Scusa e scusate, ma io ho cercato prima di postare.
> 
> Il problema è che certe volte è necessario anche sapere cosa cercare.
> 
> Nel mio caso ho cercato "firefox 2.0 rc2" e visto che non trovavo nulla "firefox 2.0". Cosa avrei dovuto cercare??

 

supponiamo che tu abbia una fiat punto, e che tu faccia un incidente stradale.

prendi l'elenco telefonico e cerchi... ma cosa?

cerchi "carro attrezzi" oppure "fiat punto incidentata"?

cercando "digest verification failed" solo nel forum italiano mi trova 40 topics

----------

## Cazzantonio

Fatto il merge del thread di rb34

----------

## rb34

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> supponiamo che tu abbia una fiat punto, e che tu faccia un incidente stradale.
> 
> prendi l'elenco telefonico e cerchi... ma cosa?
> ...

 

Il tuo discorso, in generale, lo condivido. 

Tuttavia che la verifica del digest fallisca lo sapevo già che indicava un file diverso da quello atteso. Ho cercato info su firefox perché credevo che fosse un problema noto del tipo "sì è vero va in portage e cambia il digest in tot" , perché in effetti, era sbagliato, visto che oggi ho rifatto il sync ed è andato (ieri ho provato anche con un altro mirror). Insomma il tuo commento in questo caso non lo ritengo del tutto appropriato.

Poi ci sono ancora problemi di compilazione, ma vabbe', è un masked, aspetterò.

----------

